# 2018 Blazer Bay 2420GTS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Blazer Bay 2420GTS being pushed by a Evinrude 300G2 (164 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Sport Trail tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS9 CARBON GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb ULTERRA on a quick release bracket â€" batteries & on-board battery charger, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Rockford Fosgate Bluetooth Stereo package w/speakers throughout, Bobâ€™s black powdercoated 12â€™ jackplate w/LED indicator switch, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, Evinrude digital rigging, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) transom livewells w/recirc & oxygen, rear livewell cushion w/removable backrest, gunnel rod storage, seat frame w/bucket seats w/flip up bolsters on sliders, center console w/grab rails & integrated livewell w/oxygen, bow storage box, anchor locker, removable/foldable bow casting platform w/SeaDek pad & foldable top rail, LED deck lights & Navigation lights.

Very well equipped 2420GTS ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Transferable Evinrude Warranty!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

